# Realtek 8111C NIC supported by FreeBSD 7.2



## xe_sphinx (Jul 10, 2009)

This is an onboard LAN Chip on GIGABYTE GA-EP43-DS3 Mainboard.

Mainboard Chipset: Intel P43 Express
Southbridge: ICH19
Audio: Realtek ALC888
LAN: Realtek 8111C

I would like to buy this board, but don't know if the LAN Card is supported by FreeBSD 7.2

Does anyone have experienced either a working 8111C or not working Chip with FreeBSD 7.2?

Thanks


----------



## jef (Jul 10, 2009)

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #1: Wed May  6 21:32:48 PDT 2009
    <me>:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FWNAT
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz (1618.35-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x106c2  Stepping = 2
  Features=0xbfe9fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x40e31d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,<b22>>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 2
  Logical CPUs per core: 2
real memory  = 2137391104 (2038 MB)
avail memory = 2081775616 (1985 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  D945GLF2>
[...]
re0: <RealTek 8168/8168B/8168C/8168CP/8168D/8111B/8111C/8111CP PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0x90300000-0x90300fff,0x90000000-0x9000ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
```

So I would expect you're probably fine...


----------



## tangram (Jul 10, 2009)

For future reference: FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE Hardware Notes.


----------

